
London is home to the world's most expensive technology hub - neverminder
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/09/28/london-home-worlds-expensive-technology-hub/
======
Tomcruisemessia
Probably because it's right next to the square mile where a lot of junior
bankers live. They get paid £60-80k out of university and will drive prices
up. It's not helped by being a trendy area for artists/designers to begin
with!

